# Can a new bag of his regular food cause diarrhea?



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone-

Watson had diarrhea in his crate tonight (usually he doesn't have accidents in there ever). We just opened our second ever bag of his kibble, could that have caused it, or is it probably coincidence?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Some times the companies change the formula without saying so. However it is more likely to be a tummy bug or something else.

Might need to put him on a bland diet of rice and chicken


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just like born36 said, it's likely to be a little tummy bug. 

Puppies, just like human babies, have undeveloped immune systems. It takes some time for them to build up their immunities. As long as he keeps drinking his water, he should be okay. You do need to watch for dehydration, though. If you try the bland diet of rice and chicken, be sure to add some water in there. 

Water is the elixir of life!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

No idea what kind of food you feed your pup, but there have been a few complaint posts for Blue Buffalo and Nutro foods on some of the consumer websites stating that individuals had opened new bags of food and their dogs became sick (stomach issues, diarrhea, vomiting). By no means am I saying that this is your problem (could easily be a stomach bug) but it's something to look into should your pup be on either of these foods. I try to check on complaints regarding my pup's food to stay educated since formulas do sometimes change and issues can come up that could lead to recalls.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/blue_buffalo.html
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html

I suggest the chicken and rice diet as well until his stomach is settled. When our boy has diarrhea I also give him some pedialyte (unflavored) in his water to make sure that he doesn't get dehydrated and is getting the necessary replenishing nutrients that he needs. I typically do 1/3 pedialtye and 2/3 water. He loves it and tends to think it's a special treat that he's getting.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kb7 correct sand junk and thanks ;D

food cannot be used or broke down to the core blood and cell levels without Super Digestive Enzymes and Pre and Probiotics and greens cell levels

NONE OF IT

with it carbs fats sugars and proteins used lean fast muscles 

without this very poor digestion, Gas loose stools and a much weaker mate

Humans even worse :-*

a Choice not a Chance


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone, for the help. He seems to be feeling a little better today, so I'm guessing you're right about it being a tummy bug, but I'll check up on his food and if he's still sick tomorrow I'll start giving him chicken and rice. He's eating and drinking well, so that makes me feel better too.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Foenix, 
at that age it's difficult to get consistent stools on rich diets. 

Try Natural Ballance LID (limited ingredients diet). We were on the Venison LID and kept giving him a little probiotic yoghurt to speed up the bacterial flora they so desperately need. 
Don't worry about what www.dogfoodadvisor.com says about Natural Balance, they feed difficult zoo animals with those kibble formulations. 

*Rudy has pre- and pro-biotics in powder form, he suggests. I think that is smart. *

Don't worry about the dog if it suddenly chooses to skip a meal or two. Heck, it wants to survive, it will eat soon enough. 

Warning: (kind of ???)
if soft stools are not corrected, that will put the body at risk for dehydration. Also the anal glands will not be expresses naturally and may lead them being full and possibly get infected. 

Learn how to express them yourself when bathing or showering the little seamonkey. 

Anyhow, we have no allergies and healthy, just sharing my experience only... Not preaching absolutes. 

Julius


----------

